# Which are the best seats at the Gaiety ?



## ice (15 Jul 2007)

Which are the best seats at the Gaiety ? Going to see Riverdance.

Clicked the 'best available' seats and it came up Parterre which I booked before looking at the seating plan  

Are these good seats ??? They seem to be on the same level as the stage. I would assume that the dress circle would be better ?

Any opinions ?


----------



## franmac (15 Jul 2007)

Was at the show last Wednesday and like you the best seats available when I booked were the Parterre.

I would agree that the Dress Circle is probably better but I assume the seats there were already booked as I only booked one week in advance however the Parterre is perfect for to watch the show which is excellent.

Enjoy.


----------



## ice (16 Jul 2007)

Thats great to hear....thanks a mill


----------

